# Transmetteur FM sur iPod Touch...



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2008)

Après m'être séparé de mon Touch, au bénéfice d'un iPhone 3G, je l'ai filé à mon paternel...

Celui-ci possède un transmetteur FM qu'il utilisait sur un Nano (oui, aussi un ex-mien).
Il affiche donc la station sur laquelle il diffuse ses chansons, autrement dit, il fait  ce que doit faire un Transmetteur FM...

Mais voilà, il le branche sur iPod Touch, le Touch lui informe qu'un accessoire a été branché (même connecteur), mais rien ne s'affiche, pas de bande FM en fait.

Alors, quel est le problème, sachant qu'il arrive quand même à trouver la station FM (malgré de longues et chiantes recherches) sur laquelle il diffuse les chansons...

Donc:
-il fonctionne.
-il n'affiche rien, ce qui n'est à mon avis, pas une surprise...mais je vous demande ça, c'est pour lui...! 

Merci pour tout en tous cas!


----------



## MrDillon (6 Septembre 2008)

Peux-tu nous en dire plus sur le transmetteur FM, marque, référence ?


----------

